# The Fourth Phase - New T Rice flick



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Just saw the teaser, I got goosebumps.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

October 2016. Lol. Another year out!!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

That makes me so proud to be a snowboarder. The variety of style, the dedication and the overall joy it gives me. I'll never be that good but I left behind the life I built and moved to the mountain to live this dream and the way they capture it hits home. 


October 2016 :crazy2:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The TR movies always start the hype train a year out or more. 

The production quality looks to be top notch as usual. Should be a fun movie.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank god. I was afraid they forget how to slowmo 

Just teasing of course, looks incredible. Edits are fun to watch for 5 minute spans, but these are the productions that will push things to a larger audience with its production value and a little bit of that BBCs Planet Earth vibe.

Btw, this may actually push me to a 4k tv.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I would imagine that they have all sorts of teasers and shorts leading up to it. We'll likely see half the movie before it's released. I thoroughly enjoyed the AoF series they released on netflix. Hopefully it's something like that.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I would imagine that they have all sorts of teasers and shorts leading up to it. We'll likely see half the movie before it's released. I thoroughly enjoyed the AoF series they released on netflix. Hopefully it's something like that.


Wow that backflip to handprint off the tree was so sick.


----------

